# Two more Bells



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple more bells. I had lots of walnut and cherry cut offs so having been using it. The one is walnut with 4 ply plywood. The other is cherry and redheart. They are finished with 7 coats General Finishes Woodturners Finish. With a hair dryer I put 7 coats on in 25 minutes. Both were turned and finished after lunch today.


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

These are very nice, my problem is that I would like to see bigger pictures of these.

Ed


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Ed. You should be able to put you mouse on the picture and click on it. It should pop up to original size.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Bernie, did you make these functional and if so how do they sound?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

No Mike they are not. Most folks that buy these are for their kids for the Christmas tree and said they don't want noise makers.:lol: They really don't make much sound when put a clanker in them. If they want noise I add one of those small bells they put on kids shoes.


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

I was able to open and get a better look. The laminating of the layers of wood, are the segments pie shaped then stacked? The turning is VERY NICE, take skill. But the glue up must be difficult also. I would like to know more. I have an old Powermatic lathe out of a school with a variable speed drive, it's a good lathe. I did some turning in school (55 years ago) and have done a few bowls, and some small quick pieces for projects, I did do a segmented base for a lamp. Anyway, do you use super glue for your glue ups. 

Ed


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Ed. Here are some pictures that I took and maybe these will help give you a idea. I cut my pieces out on a sliding compound mitre saw at a angle of 30 degrees. I set up a stop block for the length. My problem is I can't remember the length. Got CRS. Hope this helps.


----------



## daveinvegas (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh, those are purdy!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. They are a fun project to make.


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

*Bernie, this clears it up!*

Your cutoff saw must be accurate, or you "tinkered" with it to get the angles perfect. I may have mention before I have a old Powermatic school lathe. Its a good lathe but for now all I have are live centers, face plates, dead drive centers (if that's the nam for them) and a cheap 3 jaw chuck. I think I could do similar work (after scrapping several) but wondered about the laminations. I see you had a simple glued up bland, and now understand that the segments plus the contour give you the "exoctic" look. Years ago I saw a segmented bowl that I think was pie shaped layers. This man acyuall used a milling machine to get his segments to fit. So seeing what you have done is inspirational. Again very nice work, too bad you are so far from Santa Barbara CA!

ED


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Ed. Actually my son bought me a really good sliding compound mitre saw. I must say I was actually surprised at how accurate it was. I used a starrett 505A-7 angle finder just to make sure. Once I found the angle I wanted I needed to set a stop up so they would be the same size on every cut. 

Ed you need to get that lathe fired up and have some fun. 

Here is a segmented bowl I turned which had pie shaped pieces. I glued 3 layers and turned. Added the last two layers and finished. I do like them but a lot of work so I haven't did many.


----------

